# Any Word ?



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Just wondering where we could see the results from the Wales tourny or if anyone had heard how Team USA did ?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I haven't heard anything.. Well i did here on practice day Danny M got out of his car and took a brand new Diawa 7ht out a box, then put line on it and on his first and only cast he threw 290 yards..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Then he was supposed to have packed his stuff up and leave the field after that one cast....LOL

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I see you read the same blog i did..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a blog? I got a phone call telling me all about it. LMAO! Ya, I saw that yesterday I think it was, I can't remember, it might have been this morning.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im surprised know one has post results yet..


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

So are you guys gonna keep us all in the dark?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

we are all in the dark..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Dark side of the moon, shot in the dark, shots of tequila, tia tequila, tia carrera, porshe carrera, what were we talking about? There are a couple of good casting sites on the net, do a search and you will come up with some gems.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

So it sounds like everyone in the UK casting world is going to sell off their customed Abus and buy the 7HTs now. LOL I already see some up for sale. Anyone looking for some discount gear?

Evan


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I don't think so, it wasn't a bog standard reel after all !!

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194891

More info on who's done what

http://myfishcasting.com/casting_forum/viewtopic.php?t=6818


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shhhhhhhh....now ya gone and done it....you should try them on fishing rods


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

> It's the turn up, do one huge cast and leave bit that really makes me laugh.


My sentiments exactly. This sounds like something I would do if I could cast like that lol.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been interested in that pretty blue mag ever since it came out for fishing. Exchange rates keep it at bay. 

Led, thanks for the information buddy.

Robert


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> I have been interested in that pretty blue mag ever since it came out for fishing. Exchange rates keep it at bay.
> 
> Led, thanks for the information buddy.
> 
> Robert


you can get one here in the US.....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> you can get one here in the US.....


My wife is pretty attached to my first born. My TTR took one of my arms and legs. If I were to get a 7ht mag, I would just be a stump laying in the sand staring and wishing.

Robert


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> My wife is pretty attached to my first born. My TTR took one of my arms and legs. If I were to get a 7ht mag, I would just be a stump laying in the sand staring and wishing.
> 
> Robert


dude, you crack me up. i remember them days, now she just shakes her head.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> I would just be a stump laying in the sand staring and wishing.
> 
> Robert


Yeah but imagine how great it would be if you could figure out a way to cast like that....



Britt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Shhhhhhhh....now ya gone and done it....you should try them on fishing rods


*Been there, done that . . . *

Nice piece of kit, happy I gave it a whirl but for me, just couldn't hold a candle to my fixed spools.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> If I were to get a 7ht mag, I would just be a stump laying in the sand staring and wishing.
> 
> Robert


I fail to see how this would be much different from the way it is now...


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

Bartender set'em up . 7HT's all around . We'll add gym memberships , personal trainers , some of Jose's C's juice & a bunch of advil . Then we can compete !


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Yeah but imagine how great it would be if you could figure out a way to cast like that....
> 
> 
> 
> Britt


Britt, I swear, I bet you can find a silver lining in a thundercloud. Are you EVER not happy? I know I haven't seen you much at all, but it seems that you are always ice cream and marshmallows. Keep it up girl, someone needs to be sunshine amongst all of us guys.

Robert


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey, you only live once. If you want it - buy it. Worry about your limbs and how you will use it later! 

You've only seen me on the casting field - how could anyone not be happy out there? Imagine what I'm like when I'm fishing! Better yet, when I'm catching! Ha!

Britt


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Game Face On!!!!*


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Red White and Blue buddy. He must be putting the glasses on so no one recognizes him.

Robert


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

I would really have liked to see Tommy or any of the USA guys win but Big D must have it dialed in . Now the question is can anyone beat Danny or do we have to wait for his retirement ?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

There are about 3-5 guys that seem to place higher than Tommy at most of these big events. He would have to focus on beating them first....


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


>


Good to see Mike Benfield in this pic. I haven't seen him since the last time he was over here a few years ago.

CB


----------

